
ASDF - a badly-drawn webcomic of trite, feelgood, preachy... (anti-xkcd) - nickb
http://plover.net/~bonds/asdf.html
======
asdflkj
Heh. I saw this on Reddit today and thought, "for all its faults, at least
news.yc would never have _that_ on the front page".

~~~
dag
I don't get it. Don't XKCD and YC share a target audience? Or do you mean you
didn't think you'd see a parody displayed as news?

~~~
aswanson
I think he thought we had better taste.

------
bouncingsoul
This is funny, but it really only applies to a single xkcd comic. And it's way
more mean than it has to be. xkcd is hardly shit.

------
daniel-cussen
I think xkcd is really good, but this comic was still a pretty good parody. A
little on the mean side though.

------
run4yourlives
I think the best part is the tool-tip... I actually snickered out loud.

------
chengmi
Blasphemy.

------
kajecounterhack
This wasn't always true...the first xkcd comics were more the random thoughts
of someone with too much time on his hands. This is true for the latest ones
though. They're just all the...same.

------
tptacek
Leagues funnier than XKCD has been in months. And didn't even play the "Reddit
readers never have sex" card.

~~~
mynameishere
never never never

------
mattmaroon
Most amazing thing I've seen today.

